# Canadian sea cadets' mistake sparks missing persons' search in the UK



## CougarKing (29 Aug 2013)

:facepalm:

link 



> *Canadian sea cadets mistake UK town names, spark missing persons alert*
> By Lindsay Jolivet
> 
> A simple mistake, the mix-up of a town's name, lead two Canadian sea cadets and their leader about three hours from where they were supposed to be on Monday and launched a national missing persons search in the United Kingdom.
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Aug 2013)

There's a reason people say "time spent in recce is seldom wasted".


----------



## OldTanker (29 Aug 2013)

These things happen. I recall a bus load of "trained" Recce soldiers directing a bus to the wrong Munster in Germany. I mean, there are many to choose from, but sheesh. Time spent in Recce indeed is never wasted.


----------

